# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Làm sao để tắt tiếng hát trong 1 Video Karaoke down về???

## yeubongda1102

mình đã down được mấy cái video karaoke về (file .mpg), tưởng chỉ là các file nhạc + hình karaoke bình thường, nhưng hôm bữa vô tình mình làm tất giọng được ca sĩ hát và chỉ còn tiếng nhạc, nhưng không thể thực hiện lại lần nữa ^^
nhờ mọi người tư vấn giúp mình cách thực hiện điều này.
thanks [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

file nhạc đính kèm:
http://ifile.it/4sxuwij

----------


## hongson1992

bạn cho mình biết bạn dùng phần mềm nào???
có 1 số chương trình nghe nhạc có thể làm giảm âm lượng của tiếng hát ca sĩ như ko loại bỏ tuyệt đối đc.
bạn cho mình biết tên mình mới biết cách mà giúp.
http://ifile.it/4sxuwij/dan%20truong%20-%20tinh%20don%20phuong.mpg

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

mình đang dùng vlc bạn à ^^
bạn giúp mình nha [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## songdai90

việc tắt được giọng ca sĩ thì cũng còn tùy thuộc vào việc thu âm nữa. nếu như người ta thu 2 kênh riêng biệt í (tức là kênh trái là nhạc, kênh phải là giọng ca sỹ và nhạc) thì bạn có thể cho nó phát riêng 1 kênh (nút balance). bạn xem sao. 
cũng có thể là người ta thu chung lun như các bài hát mp3 hiện nay thì phải dùng đến phần mềm chuyên để ngắt nhưng chất lượng không được cao lắm.

----------


## trangtrinoithat

thanks supermod nha [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bắt "đúng bệnh" rùi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

